# Just a Friendly Veiltail



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I drew this guy between phone calls today at work. I had WAY too much caffine this morning and rather than run around the office like a crazy person, I drew him. I've never been big into drawing cartoony pictures but I like how this turned out. I might have to overdose on caffine more often if it causes me to draw more like this. 

I plan on inking in the rays in his fins and the bubbles....it will have to wait until I can find another pen with a smaller tip that isn't dead. *glares at dead micron pen*


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks very nice. He looks very human with the eyes and mouth.(or even a turtle) :-D


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I will admit that I have watched Finding Nemo lately so some of the style may have come from that.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

This is fantastic


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! I'm horrible at facial expressions so I thought I'd try that next with him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

love it, tell us when you want to do our betta's, lol


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks betta lover....I do have some other projects lined up first but my sketchbook always has blank pages that need filled.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw your pick and I gasped! haha first time that has happened.

I want one! 

Are you going to color that piece of artwork?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW!! So beautiful


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Omg.. how creative..I love it..are u offering to do bettas?? start a list..hahaha..it will grow fast.. It's awwsum!!_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LOVE it!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice drawing, even if you did have too much caffeine. lol


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I think that a comic strip might be in order hmmm?

Benny the Betta? Yeah that would be awesome.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

So cute!! He looks so happy and cheerful.


----------

